# Briggs & Stratton Service Manual



## Bagblouser (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there some way I can download B&S Manual 272147?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

No way, Briggs will not allow their manuals to be public domain.


----------



## FarmhandsUganda (Oct 29, 2007)

WRONG! Go to here and get whatever you need

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=7848

Manuals / Parts List and a whole lot more but make sure you got your model number BEFORE you start - a MUST have!

Looks like "good auld" B&S coming out into the 20th century (at last) trouble is us all now moved on into the 21th!

Howard


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

above link did not work for me.
if you take '4' off the 'www' and put it on end of link, you have,
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=78484
which is where
you can get Briggs owners manuals and illustrated parts list from the Briggs site, but, you have to order and pay for any service/repair Briggs manual.
they're cheap and well worth the money.
thanks,


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

So right you are GlenJudy, You have to buy the Service Manuals. The Briggs site has some good Maintenance pointers also, but no Service Manuals.

I'am not wrong on this!


----------

